# SARM Cardarine GW501516



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Afternoon Guys

Been reading up on an interesting compound called GW501516.

can be found at JW here SARM Cardarine GW501516 | DNA Anabolics | JW Supplements

Has anybody used this yet? If so what was it like?

The literature seems to state promising results for endurance, fat burning and anti catabolic properties. But it was pulled from development by Glaxo as it gave rats cancer at a variety of different dosages. For some reason thats the kind of thing that makes me think twice..... ha.

Any thoughts are most welcome.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Some people include it in their cycle to reduce the cardio vascular sides of Tren.

Can't comment on whether it works or not as i have not personally tried it.

I have read a few people's reports on using the two together and apparently there was a noticeable difference.


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

I wouldnt touch the ****! Why take the risk? Fat loss? Endurance? Ffs there's safer ways!


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Indeed captain. I've come to the same conclusion. Was just interested to see if there was any further clinical studies. Everything else I found just sounds far too risky. Not a chance!!!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't use it for fat loss but for reducing cholesterol it definitely works. A couple of years ago my cholesterol was measured at 5.8 and the doc was pushing me to take statins. I used 10mg GW for 30 days and had a second blood test and my cholesterol had lowered to 4.6. This was without any change to my diet or training.

If you are doing a cycle that is likely to be hard on cholesterol (i.e. winny) then it may be worth including in your PCT to get your cholesterol back to decent levels but other than that I wouldn't bother. With the evidence that it can cause cancer (colon I think) then you need to be careful but this was found in rats and the dose could have been much more than the recommended human dose. As with everything you have to weigh the pros and cons and decide for yourself whether you think it is worth the risk.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Why would you touch a compound that was abandoned by the original developing pharma company because of serious concerns about cancer risks? Especially when there are a 101 other PEDs to choose from. Of course there are various self-proclaimed experts on forums will tell you the risks are overstated. If you prefer to take the word of a few anonymous bro-scientists against that of the combined expertise of one of the world's largest pharmaceutical companies then crack on.


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Why would you touch a compound that was abandoned by the original developing pharma company because of serious concerns about cancer risks? Especially when there are a 101 other PEDs to choose from. Of course there are various self-proclaimed experts on forums will tell you the risks are overstated. If you prefer to take the word of a few anonymous bro-scientists against that of the combined expertise of one of the world's largest pharmaceutical companies then crack on.


oh dont confuse an interest in the compound as a certainty that Im going to use such a thing. I was intrigued to find more scientific data on it as I am genuinely surprised a supplement company can replicate such a drug and sell it as a sports supplement. Thats what I was trying to get my head around. I am staying well clear of such a thing!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

wilko1985 said:


> oh dont confuse an interest in the compound as a certainty that Im going to use such a thing. I was intrigued to find more scientific data on it as I am genuinely surprised a supplement company can replicate such a drug and sell it as a sports supplement. Thats what I was trying to get my head around. I am staying well clear of such a thing!


It was a general statement for anyone that might be considering it, not directed at you personally. TBH, I am shocked that this is being sold OTC as a supplement and am seriously considering reporting it to either the MHRA or other appropriate authority.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

GW-501516 (Cardarine) and Cancer - A Scientific Review - Evolutionary.org

may be of interest


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

xpower said:


> GW-501516 (Cardarine) and Cancer - A Scientific Review - Evolutionary.org
> 
> may be of interest


Yeah I've read all those studies before and the arguments for and against, but why take the risk on a fairly unknown substance with strong links to cancer when there's plenty tried and tested drugs out there when combined with correct nutrition/exercise give the same results with little risk if used correctly.


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

captain pancake said:


> Yeah I've read all those studies before and the arguments for and against, but why take the risk on a fairly unknown substance with strong links to cancer when there's plenty tried and tested drugs out there when combined with correct nutrition/exercise give the same results with little risk if used correctly.


Initially, I was interested in this for its anti catabolic properties. Is there anything else out there (minus AAS) that can be used (relatively safely) for anti catabolism during a cut?


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> Initially, I was interested in this for its anti catabolic properties. Is there anything else out there (minus AAS) that can be used (relatively safely) for anti catabolism during a cut?


I had great success a few years back using gh only, it turned into more of a recomp, gained a nice bit of muscle and lost a lot of fat


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

hi

tried it neat , tried it watered down slightly. for 2 week stint, only thing it did was took a layer of skin off my tongue, unleaded petrol tasted better than that stuff


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

captain pancake said:


> I had great success a few years back using gh only, it turned into more of a recomp, gained a nice bit of muscle and lost a lot of fat


Sounds impressive. What IUs per day were you running?

Im planning to boom dose Toms Ipam and Mod GRF in the next couple months so that should aid greatly in a nice recomp.


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> Sounds impressive. What IUs per day were you running?
> 
> Im planning to boom dose Toms Ipam and Mod GRF in the next couple months so that should aid greatly in a nice recomp.


I ran a dose of 4 Ius a day, it worked for me anyway at that dose. Come up with a solid training/diet plan and the gh should work its magic!


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

captain pancake said:


> I ran a dose of 4 Ius a day, it worked for me anyway at that dose. Come up with a solid training/diet plan and the gh should work its magic!


cool. Cheers Captain.


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> cool. Cheers Captain.


Mr pancake will do:wink:


----------

